# What to change to.....???



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone advise please?

I have a Baratza Preciso currently but I'm looking to upgrade to something else mainly for espresso grind.

Does anyone have ideas on what and where to buy?

Kind regards

Jon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome ,right place for advise .two questions for you ,

Do you have a budget in mind and what space do you have for a grinder in the kitchen.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I could stretch to £500 and space isn't really an issue.

Kind regards

Jon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow you can gt something really good for that. If space isn't a issue , then ex commercial grade grinders can be had on the forum at great prices. Gentleman called coffee chap is a good person to pm. Top guy ,great knowledge , I have had a couple of grinders of him. Trustworthy and very knowledgeable.


----------

